
Youtual.com – a mutual YouTube experience - youtual
http://youtual.com
======
towercap
Looks like an alternative to TogetherTube
([https://togethertube.com/](https://togethertube.com/)), just nowhere near as
polished at this point in time.

~~~
youtual
thx for your comment towercap. its good to see some alternatives.

------
Torgo
This is a nice simple tool. Not sure why people are being so critical.

~~~
youtual
thx for your comment Torgo. every comment/criticism is important for me as the
developer. have a nice day..

------
adin234
why not
[http://www.heartbeat.tm/room#9sy3A3pQJ7o](http://www.heartbeat.tm/room#9sy3A3pQJ7o)

~~~
youtual
heartbeat.tm is soo complicated adin234.

------
rajacombinator
Totally indecipherable what this is ...

~~~
youtual
I don't agree with you rajacombinator. Some people using youtual at the moment
without any extra instruction except the info button on homepage. there is
only two option: create or join. but thx for your valuable comment.

------
rahulgr8888
just looking at the home page.. Did a 12 year old make this?

~~~
youtual
no. u'r welcome.

